
The World's First Field-Programmable RF Chip - jonbaer
http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1320986&itc=eetimes_sitedefault&_mc=SM_EET
======
Zenst
Very interesting and starts to make the posibilities of more open baseband
software much more viable. Also Software defined radio projects become
cheaper.

Had look and does have prices on website:
[http://www.limemicro.com/buy_now.php](http://www.limemicro.com/buy_now.php)

$110 per chip for one at joe blogs consumer price, so good indication upon
bulk price, let alone trade.

I do somehow wonder how long it will be to reuire some sort of radio license
just to purchase such items. I recall how in the UK you needed to know and
pass a test in morse code to legaly use a HAM radio, not the case now.

~~~
jigneshlg
I just visited link you have shared,

It will take some time but i am sure it is going to big business in the
future.

